# Wine kits freezing during shipping?



## Geronimo (Nov 1, 2012)

Since I live in Minnesota, ordering online leaves me with an extra concern.

The kits get dropped off at the house and might sit outside all day in sub-zero weather. 

Anyone have any experience with that? Will the kits be OK if that happens?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 1, 2012)

Just my thoughts...The kits will be of a moderate temperature already being inside, protected from the weather for most of their journey. I would think being protected with the extra packaging they would be ok for the 6-8 hours they may be outside. Can you leave your garage unlocked during the day and ask the delivery person to set it inside of there?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 1, 2012)

With the extreme cold you have there another option might be to have it shipped to a relatives or friends house you know will be home.


----------



## pete1325 (Nov 1, 2012)

Folks make wine from frozen concentrates all the time......if it freezes, thaw, and make wine.............no?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 1, 2012)

Two issues come to mind with a frozen kit.
1 the bag may crack and leak, not too big of an issue if you plan on making it right away. If you plan on waiting to make it, it may spoil if you have an open bag. 
2. the yeast can die if frozen, so you may need a new yeast pack. You will find out two to three days after pitching the yeast and nothing happens.

Dan, it may only sit on someones porch for 6-8 hours, but UPS and FedEx trucks are not heated and most of them are loaded between 3 and 6 am. Loading docks have minimal heat and the rigs do not heat the trailers either. So a kit may be below freezing for 24 to 48 hours or more.
As for the juice freezing, not a problem ( Welches frozen concentrate).
Not sure what freezing will do for liquid clearing agents (issinglass etc.).


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just a thought. Do you have a large cooler? Maybe have the UPS put it in there. Might help keeping it out of the cold weather since it is insulated.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 1, 2012)

Doug you make great points, I agree.

Terry you know being from Saxonburg, thats a pretty good idea.


----------



## Terry0220 (Nov 1, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug you make great points, I agree.
> 
> Terry you know being from Saxonburg, thats a pretty good idea.



And Blonde too!!


----------



## ShepherdQ (Nov 1, 2012)

Hmmm, if the yeast is dry it should be fine even if I does sit in freezing temperature for a while. I've heard of people storing dry baker's yeast in the freezer, not sure if wine yeast is the same. You might have to reactivate it before pitching though?
The juice will be fine but move the kit gently when you bring it in, the plastic bag might be quite brittle.


----------



## pete1325 (Nov 1, 2012)

I've made a few kits, those "bags" are more like liners......not to worry.


----------



## Geronimo (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, I wasn't sure. 

I don't have a humongous cooler but that's not a bad idea.


----------



## deboard (Nov 1, 2012)

You can have UPS or FedEx keep it at their location and you can pick it up. If that's an option for you that is.


----------



## rob (Nov 1, 2012)

Why won't you just go to Midwest supplies, they are one of the largest


----------



## loumik (Nov 1, 2012)

Geronimo said:


> Since I live in Minnesota, ordering online leaves me with an extra concern.
> 
> The kits get dropped off at the house and might sit outside all day in sub-zero weather.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with that? Will the kits be OK if that happens?


 
Geronimo,
I live in central North Dakota and have had several kits delivered in Jan. & Feb. So far I have not had any problem with freezing although I still worry about it when I order in the winter. I always leave instructions with the order that if no one is home when delivery is made to please leave inside the garage. Usually it is somewhat warmer inside the garage. 
Of course you should get the juice inside as soon as possible, open the box and allow to warm to room temp for a few days before attempting to start fermentation. Since kits generally come with dry yeast I don't think there would be any concern over the yeast being damaged.
I asked George at Fine Vine Wines this same question the first time I ordered from him and he insured me that there shouldn't be any problem as long as it isn't left outside too long. Of course I doubt if George has ever been in Minn. or N.D. in mid winter.LOL
Hope this info helps some.
LOUMIK


----------



## loumik (Nov 1, 2012)

rob said:


> Why won't you just go to Midwest supplies, they are one of the largest


 
Rob, 

The only problem with going to midwest supplies is that you would have to be willing to only buy Wine Experts products since thats all they stock.
LOUMIK


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't think you have to worry about anything with that high of SG freezing unless it set in -30F for 10 days.

Plus the bag is not full to the brim and has room for expansion should some ice form. I would not loose any sleep over it!


----------



## Geronimo (Nov 3, 2012)

loumik said:


> Rob,
> 
> The only problem with going to midwest supplies is that you would have to be willing to only buy Wine Experts products since thats all they stock.
> LOUMIK



Yep, that's the problem. I have Northern Brewer (Cellar Craft and WE) and Still-H2O (RJS and WE) in the area. 



ibglowin said:


> I don't think you have to worry about anything with that high of SG freezing unless it set in -30F for 10 days.
> 
> Plus the bag is not full to the brim and has room for expansion should some ice form. I would not loose any sleep over it!



Thanks, that's good to know!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 3, 2012)

Biggest problem in freezing is the bags cracking and leaking. I had a load of kits come in that got stuck in a shipping warehouse during Feb. where they froze and the bags cracked. Found out they were leaking after I shipped half of them out, have a few I found in the store and are sitting in carboys in the back room right now, and the rest I discounted to customers.
Note to self, no orders in Feb. LOL


----------



## Geronimo (Nov 3, 2012)

That's cool, but what about pre-ordering limited editions? They get sent when they get sent, I have no way to change that.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 3, 2012)

Go ahead and pre order and ask to hold to ship till warmer weather. I'll do it for you. should get all my pre orders up on the web site this week.


----------



## milkman (Nov 5, 2012)

id think a cooler with a gal jug of water, or a drop light run into cooler would keep from freezing,and b worry free.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 5, 2012)

They make shipping warmers which are basically larger versions of hand warmers. I have seen them used in shipping tropical fish and they work well. I'm sure they would work for this as well.


----------

